# To Wake No More.



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

Fery (Forest Beast) Mum to Oscar

Fell asleep 24-12-2013.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MrsZee said:


> Fery (Forest Beast) Mum to Oscar
> 
> Fell asleep 24-12-2013.


Oh - how heartbreaking for you all. I'm so sorry - she's truly beautiful. From her perspective though, it is a beautiful and gentle way to leave this physical world.

My prayers are with you - she won't need them: animals are without sin.

Every blessing.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

so sorry. hugs.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry sweetheart, rip sweet angel xxxx


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Awwwww sleep tight x


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

so sorry for your loss,
run free at the bridge dear Fery


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss. Fery looks a real beauty, so powerful but gentle looking at the same time. RIP Fery


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Really sorry. Thinking of you. X


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry to hear you have lost your beautiful girl.

RIP beautiful Fery x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry, may her spirit live on in Oscar.

Sleep peacefully beautiful girl xxx


.


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

MrsZee said:


> Fery (Forest Beast) Mum to Oscar
> 
> Fell asleep 24-12-2013.


So sorry to read this. Sending you big comforting hugs.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

I am so so sorry for your loss. Oscar was a beautiful boy  

Run free sweetheart xx


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am really sorry to hear of your loss.

Looking at the photo he was a lovely boy, take heart that he had a wonderful life with you.


RIP big fella


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

A beautiful lady, run forever free x


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry to hear of Fery's passing. Her beauty lives on in lovely Oscar.

Sleep tight Fery x


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read this


----------



## Wig Dog (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss. Hugs to you.

Run free beautiful girl, have fun playing at the bridge. X


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Fery was a beautiful, beautiful dog.

I'm so sorry for your loss, and at this time of year too - heartbreaking.

Fery - you will never be forgotten, and left a great legacy in Oscar.

Hugs Mrs Zee and zaros.


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

Im so sorry,my thoughts are with you.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Beautiful Girl Fery.
The Angels up at Rainbow Bridge will take good care of her for you until you meet again.
Big Hugs x

R.I.P Fery and Run Free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

orry to read.post xxx

Sleep well fery xxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so sorry mrs z and zaros, run free in the woods big girl x


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Only just seen this thread... So sorry to hear this. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear that...my sympathy to you and Oscar...

RIP beautiful ....run free...


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Sleep tight Fery.. x


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Raising Layla (Jul 28, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Oh - how heartbreaking for you all. I'm so sorry - she's truly beautiful. From her perspective though, it is a beautiful and gentle way to leave this physical world.
> 
> My prayers are with you - she won't need them: animals are without sin.
> 
> Every blessing.


Very true! prayers are with you!


----------

